# I'm really scared, I need to talk.



## SunnyDoll (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi everyone I'm new here. I have no one to share my marital problems with, will someone tell me it's going to be ok.

It feels over, I have lost hope as my husband won't or can't change or get help. I guess that's it then, right? I am married to a sugar daddy and that is that, there's nothing marriage-like in my marriage. No laughter, no talking of dreams or the future, no dates, no sex for 3 years. All we do anymore is fight. This isn't healthy for me or my kids. I stay because I am a SAHM with my youngest at 3yo and have no job or money and homeschool my two teenagers. My husband works 60hr/wk and always has, he'll never change. It's hitting me that I have reached my breaking point but I'm scared of divorce. 

Anyone been through this before? Any advice?


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunny: I take it you are unable to talk with spouse. Has anything happened recently to bring you to this point?

Are there any other people in the marriage as in emotional or physical affairs?


----------



## anonymiss (Jul 20, 2011)

You should get into counselling. If $ is an issue, contact your local community services board or health department and find something based on a sliding scale.


----------



## SunnyDoll (Aug 2, 2011)

Sparkles422 said:


> Sunny: I take it you are unable to talk with spouse. Has anything happened recently to bring you to this point?
> 
> Are there any other people in the marriage as in emotional or physical affairs?


We've talked and talked and talked. For years. He says he won't touch me because he doesn't deserve me. He has an extremely low self esteem.

As far as other people, I have been a devoted wife with no affairs. As far as what may have bring me to this point, 0ver the last two years, my husband has not paid taxes and left everything for me to clean up which I have done. This sort of financial issue goes back since the beginning of our marriage. I do everything as a mother would do and I'm exhausted. I'm teaching teenagers and caring for a toddler and doing everything exept wiping my DH butt.


----------



## SunnyDoll (Aug 2, 2011)

anonymiss said:


> You should get into counselling. If $ is an issue, contact your local community services board or health department and find something based on a sliding scale.


He won't. He can't stop working 60hrs a week. We've talked about it for going on 7 or 8 years now, I forget. For me, I feel like I'm doing everything in the relationship already and this would be one more thing that I do for us when he will do nothing. This is most definately a relationship of a giver and a taker. He's the taker, and I'm all used up.


----------

